
Today is Arduino Day - carbocation
https://day.arduino.cc/#/
======
mmastrac
The Arduino trademark disputes stemming from the rogue founder left a bit of a
sour taste in my mouth. I'm going to be staying away from the official Arduino
hardware until there's some clarity around the whole thing.

[http://hackaday.com/2015/03/28/arduino-srl-to-
distributors-w...](http://hackaday.com/2015/03/28/arduino-srl-to-distributors-
were-the-real-arduino/)

The entire thing is utterly confusing to an outsider, but I think that
arduino.cc -- the ones linked above -- are "the good guys" in this fight.

EDIT: previous discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9231708](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9231708)

~~~
sammermpc
Yeah, .cc are the good guys.

------
IshKebab
Meh. Arduino have rested on their laurels for too long. mBed is far better
these days.

For example the NUCLEO-F411RE is less than half the price of an Arduino (£7 vs
£17) and far higher spec (100 MHz vs 16 MHz, FPU, more pins, etc. etc. etc.)
Also mBed's code is much much better.

mBed boards:
[http://developer.mbed.org/platforms/](http://developer.mbed.org/platforms/)

NUCLEO-F411RE:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=63&v=g3p6iX_RpEc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=63&v=g3p6iX_RpEc)

~~~
freehunter
The real question is, for the price of a legit Arduino Uno ($25), why would
you not just go with a Raspberry Pi Model A?

edit - I know they're different. But for many projects, it just doesn't
matter. Stop telling me they're different.

~~~
schappim
They're apples and oranges, and it completely depends what you're doing. RPi
can be a personal computer, Arduino is most certainly not.

When you're asking yourself whether you should use a RPi or an Arduino:

RPi Cons: RPi has analogue in pins, limited PWM etc, an OS and file system you
need to take into consideration when building a project.

RPi Pros: You can use pretty much whatever language (natively) you want. It's
a computer. Much better support for Audio / Video built-in.

~~~
schappim
I meant to say here 'no Arduino like analog in pins'...

------
noobermin
There is an event just a bike ride away from my house and I'm stuck at home
sick; how depressing.

Cheers all, Happy 10th Arduino.

------
barbs
How come I didn't hear about this? I don't remember seeing anything on Hacker
News, and my local Internet of Things meetup don't appear to know anything
about it either. I would've maybe looked to organise something in Sydney, had
I known.

~~~
bigiain
It was mentioned on the Robots & Dinosaurs mailing list - but no discussion
resulted and it didn't seem to gain any traction.

The OzberryPi crowd, who are the other Sydney based bunch I'd have half
expected to be interested, are all a bit quiet right now...

~~~
schappim
Big, we (littlebirdelectronics.com) found in Australia that people are now way
more interested in embedded Linux. Embedded Linux projects now accounts for
roughly 50% of our sales .

~~~
bigiain
Hey Marcus, I'm sure you're right, but I'm guessing those are not identical
sets of people.

I know a bunch of people who are buying RaspberryPis and BeagleBoards and
Galileos - some of them have never picked up a soldering iron or hot glue gun
in their lives - some of the people I'm thinking of here are front end devs
who love the idea of a server they own/control, or people who have a specific
"computer task" they'd like a dedicated inexpensive machine for (media server,
file server, firewall, internet radio box, that sort of stuff). For them,
Arduino is all a bit alien and unapproachable, and also quite useless for the
ideas in their heads.

I also see many people who want to drive servos/steppers/motors/solenoids/etc,
who've either fried a RaspberryPi's 3.3v gpio already, or who've got a project
idea for which there's a great Arduino library already existing but for which
they'd have to write their own in the embedded linux world. Many of these
people (and I'm mostly in this camp) often start projects out with an Arduino
(or similar) to interact with "the real world" \- sensors, servos, motors,
relays, gps, leds, lasers, whatever - and only add in a linux board when
neccessary (that "RaspberryPi + Arduino" combination is spectacuarly common,
bot for projects and as the prototype stage of products with custom built
electronics. I know that's where our Moorescloud hardware started - didn't
your NinjaBlocks start out that way too?)

It'd be interesting to see from your sales data how many of your embedded
linux sales are to customers who've never bought any "Arduino-type"
microcontroller stuff, and how many of your Arduino customers are also
RasPi/embedded-linux purchasers.

------
StavrosK
I only have the Arduino to thank for my rotary mobile phone:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSkdWQswpc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fSkdWQswpc8)

------
rasz_pl
Arduino LLC day? or Arduino SRL day? :)

~~~
JohnTHaller
Arduiono LLC is Apple. Arduino SRL is Foxconn. Which one owns the iPhone?

~~~
rasz_pl
The one with valid Trademark - Foxconn in your example :)

------
urda
> Today is Arduino Day!

> Posted pretty much at the end of the day

Swing and a miss there Arudino, swing and a miss

